# D.C.R. ASSN Medal



## alan_li_13 (26 Sep 2004)

My friend recently found a medal that belonged to his grandfather or great grandfather. The ribbon was missing when it was found. The medal's shape is a shield with what seems to be a wheat sheafs on the bottom. In the center is a 8 pointed star with a blue circular ribbon in the middle, with the letters .D.C.R.ASSN. Inside the circle is an arm holding a thunderbolt. The circle is surmounted by a King's crown, which covers the top point of the star. Under the 8 pointed star is a blue ribbon with the words FIRST CLASS. If anyone has any idea what this medal is or what D.C.R.ASSN stands for, some info would be greatly appreciated. 
Pictures will be up shortly.


----------



## jfladeroute (26 Sep 2004)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> My friend recently found a medal that belonged to his grandfather or great grandfather. The ribbon was missing when it was found. The medal's shape is a shield with what seems to be a wheat sheafs on the bottom. In the center is a 8 pointed star with a blue circular ribbon in the middle, with the letters .D.C.R.ASSN. Inside the circle is an arm holding a thunderbolt. The circle is surmounted by a King's crown, which covers the top point of the star. Under the 8 pointed star is a blue ribbon with the words FIRST CLASS. If anyone has any idea what this medal is or what D.C.R.ASSN stands for, some info would be greatly appreciated.
> Pictures will be up shortly.



The "D.C.R. Assn" is the Dominion of Canada Rifle Association. Still extant, and on the web at http://www.dcra.ca/welcome.htm. They award several medals, including the Queen's medal for marksmanship, to winners of their National Service Conditions Competition for members of the CF/RCMP. http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/html_files/html_view_e.asp?page=vol7-28p14-15

Back in the day, "sweetheart" versions were also available. These were replicas of the medals that could be mounted as a pin or threaded on a chain for wear by one's sweetheart. You can see an example of one of these at http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2246958114.


----------

